# Suunto Ambit 2



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am currently using a Garmin Fenix to record gps, hr and upload it in Strava, several occasions this fenix is very unreliable. I've sent it to Garmin Australia and they sent me a new unit. however same problem occurred. 

Now I am thinking to purchase a Suunto Ambit 2 to replace my Garmin Fenix. How reliable and durable it this watch?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

what is the problem you are having with your fenix? how are you using it? do you strap it to the bars, or do you wear it on your wrist while you ride? some problems are not the equipment, but rather the way the equipment is used. 

for example, if you are having intermittent reception problems and wear the fenix on your wrist, it's entirely likely that you would have the same problems with another wrist-mounted model like the Ambit. wristwatch gps receivers are designed first for use when walking/running. Antenna position is best when they are used this way. When watch-type models are worn on the wrist on the bike, the antenna is no longer in an optimal position to receive GPS signals. I noticed this with an old Forerunner I used to have. In this case, putting the GPS on the handlebars puts the antenna in a better position. That doesn't necessarily mean it will be in the best position, though. Also, the antenna in pretty much all watch-type models is small. You may get better results from an Edge.


----------



## azrider22 (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been using the original Suunto Ambit for about a year and have had no problems at all thus far. I use it for biking, running, crossfit and also wear daily to work.

Very nice watch and with lots of options to customize.


----------



## russmu66 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have been using a Suunto Ambit 2 Sapphire since August 2013. A brilliant piece of kit. I'm so happy with it that I sold my Garmin 800 on fleabay... it had become redundant.
I like the fact it is literally impossible to forget to take my GPS with me when I go for a ride... it's always there on my arm.

As an extra... it's a very good looking watch as well... gets plenty of admiring comments.

Cheers
FatMuz


----------



## dgrolem (Jun 29, 2013)

First let me say that I love this watch. The feature set is great, and the user interface is intuitive. But I have had trouble with two watches (one a warranty replacement) that makes me a bit sour on the Ambit 2. The issues begin after 2-3 months of flawless operation. I use the watch mounted on the handlebars with an HRM doing XC and urban riding with a 1 second recording interval.

The trouble with both watches appears in the same manner after 2-3 months of every day use. With the first watch, the buttons become so sticky that I could no longer use it even though I kept the watch very clean. So far, the warranty replacement does not have this issue to the same degree, but it does seem to be starting again. The second issue is the HRM accuracy begins to decay. Very high heart rates (> 200 bpm) appear at the beginning of a small number of rides and the exercise has to be terminated and re-started. I use EKG electrode gel to ensure good electrical contact with the belt. 

The heart rate display becomes sluggish and changes very little even though I may have started up a steep slope or stopped the bike. I can feel my heart pounding in my chest. From earlier times with the Ambit and other HRMs, I know this is around 140 bpm (yeah, I am an outa shape old guy  ) but the Ambit 2 displays something like 118 bpm. After a minute or so, my true heart rate will be around 90, but the Ambit displays 110 bpm. I have changed the HRM battery, changed the belt, all to no avail.

Once the HRM problems with the watch start, the distance recorded becomes more inaccurate. It would go from being 1/10 mile off over a ten mile ride to off by 0.4 - 0.7 miles off as run on the same trail. Interestingly enough, the positional accuracy (by comparing the track to the road or trail on the map) seems not to noticeably change. Friends that I send ride exports for Google Earth (klm files) begin to notice stretches of errors in the velocity profiles. It will contain stretches of time where the velocity is zero or > 150 miles per hour. I ride a lot under the trees but all the high velocity cases that I have noticed are from open sky rides.

Maybe I just had bad luck with these two units. But even with these problems, I still run the watch as the data it gives me is useful and fun.


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

NateHawk said:


> what is the problem you are having with your fenix? how are you using it? do you strap it to the bars, or do you wear it on your wrist while you ride? some problems are not the equipment, but rather the way the equipment is used.
> 
> for example, if you are having intermittent reception problems and wear the fenix on your wrist, it's entirely likely that you would have the same problems with another wrist-mounted model like the Ambit. wristwatch gps receivers are designed first for use when walking/running. Antenna position is best when they are used this way. When watch-type models are worn on the wrist on the bike, the antenna is no longer in an optimal position to receive GPS signals. I noticed this with an old Forerunner I used to have. In this case, putting the GPS on the handlebars puts the antenna in a better position. That doesn't necessarily mean it will be in the best position, though. Also, the antenna in pretty much all watch-type models is small. You may get better results from an Edge.


I wear it on my wrist. The gps function of the garmin is very unreliable. it take 5 minutes to find the gps then suddenly it drops out. Once I upload it in Strava, the garmin did not record my track at all.

Other problems with this watch condensation forms inside of the display panel, this is particularly occur during winter.

Heart rate monitor is inaccurate and suddenly stops, even though I changed the battery and purchased new heart rate strap monitor

I returned it to garmin for warranty replacement they gave me a new unit but same problems occurs. BTW i always update the software of this garmin fenix.

I end up selling my garmin fenix and purchased a Suunto Ambit 2. This gps watch is very reliable compare to my garmin fenix. I highly recommend this gps.

The only problem it is not fully compatible with Strava but there is a way around it. Also I prefer the strap of Garmin Fenix.


----------



## jupars (May 2, 2014)

rave81 said:


> I wear it on my wrist. The gps function of the garmin is very unreliable. it take 5 minutes to find the gps then suddenly it drops out. Once I upload it in Strava, the garmin did not record my track at all.
> 
> Other problems with this watch condensation forms inside of the display panel, this is particularly occur during winter.
> 
> ...


Hi rave81 im looking for a Suntoo Ambit2 and i use strava to record my rides. Why you say that it is not fully compatible the ambit 2 with strava??


----------

